# 1975 Schwinn Varsity in chestnut brown with optional, factory-installed fenders....



## bikepaulie (Apr 4, 2019)

Last year for the Huret derailleur and first year for Dia Compe brakes and hubs.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Apr 4, 2019)

Showroom condition!


----------



## Sven (Apr 4, 2019)

Pristine!!!!


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 4, 2019)

I'd ride that!  ........................


----------



## Wingslover (Apr 5, 2019)

I thought that suicide lever was part of the crank: ...so damn clean!


----------

